
Bantu in the Bathroom – On the Trial of Oscar Pistorius - pmcpinto
http://www.lrb.co.uk/v37/n22/jacqueline-rose/bantu-in-the-bathroom?mod=e2this
======
rdl
So many words to communicate so little. I would like the past 20 minutes of my
life back.

